# RENTED:  Harborside Resort at Atlantis:  Oct. 31-Nov. 7 - sleeps 5 - $700



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2014)

Harborside Resort at Atlantis:  

Oct. 31-Nov. 7 - Lg. One Bedroom - sleeps 5 - $700

*This is a Starwood reservation - not an exchange. 

*For more Info., please click on my blue user name, and send me a message.*


----------



## PamMo (Sep 30, 2014)

Denise, you should change the floorplan - you're showing a 2BR floorplan.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2014)

PamMo said:


> Denise, you should change the floorplan - you're showing a 2BR floorplan.



Oh duh!  

Thank you!


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nonstop Flights from NYC airports for these dates are only $323!!!!

I sooooo wish I could go - This job just gets in the way :hysterical:


----------



## vacationlover2 (Oct 1, 2014)

This is killing me too.  What an AWESOME place!!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2014)

Still available!


----------

